# Information about an antique pocket watch



## Niallwatcher (Aug 21, 2021)

Hi,

I have a query regarding a gold pocket watch that I received as a gift. My grandfather was an antiques dealer and coin collector who lived in New Zealand between 1962 and 1985. When I was born, in 1980 he sent a gold pocket watch to my father, in Dublin as a gift for me. It is a Sir John Bennett gold pocket watch with the initials H/w or w/h on the case. I was wondering if there was any way to find out more about it and maybe the history of the watch. Any information would be greatly appreciated. I have attached a link below to photos of the watch.

Regards,

Niall

Photos


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Some pictures of the movement would help to date it as would pictures of the hallmarks on the case

Sir John Bennett was a watchmaker who died towards the end of the 19th century, his shop continued to produce watches under his name until about 1930 or so.

Looks like a nice watch


----------



## Niallwatcher (Aug 21, 2021)

Thanks for the response. I'll try and get a photo of the movement later.


----------



## Niallwatcher (Aug 21, 2021)

Finally got around to rooting up in the attic for this to get a photo of the inside and the hallmarks. Hopefully will help someone identify it. Would love to find out a date for the watch and particularly who the initials are belonging to on the case, although I'm sure that's a long shot! Thanks for the help.

Photos of the workings and hallmark


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Niallwatcher said:


> Finally got around to rooting up in the attic for this to get a photo of the inside and the hallmarks. Hopefully will help someone identify it. Would love to find out a date for the watch and particularly who the initials are belonging to on the case, although I'm sure that's a long shot! Thanks for the help.
> 
> Photos of the workings and hallmark


 I hope you don't mind that I've copied a couple of your pictures in order to make them more easily visible. Below left is the inside of the case, where I can see 18C surrounded by a rectangular shield. Underneath are three indistinct impressions. I think what you have here is a Swiss hallmark for 18 carat gold imported to England, the three other marks being heads of Helvetia. You can see this explained in David Boettcher's blog if you scroll down to the section headed "Three Heads of Helvetia" Unfortunately this doesn't give us a date, other than the marks were introduced in 1887, long after Bennett was knighted. Unless there's English hallmarks elsewhere on the case, a precise date may not be possible. The initials you mention - if you mean the monogram on the back of the case, that may just be decorative, or belong to the original owner.















The watch itself is clearly a chronograph, and something like it features in Bennett's adverts - one on Amazon attributed to 1896

https://www.amazon.com/Watches-Nadvertisement-Designed-Bennett-Engraving/dp/B07CGBX6K6

and another in Grace's guide from 1911










Lastly the movement, which I can't identify, but someone else may recognise it.


----------



## Niallwatcher (Aug 21, 2021)

Thanks very much for the response. I would love to find out about the movement too but there's plenty of info there to begin my research. I might even try and get my hands on an old advertisement to keep with it.

There is a small amount of damage to the gold on the winder. I might try and find somewhere reputable to repair it (in Dublin).

I would love to use it but I am assuming that this is not the kind of watch that you would carry with you!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Niallwatcher said:


> Thanks very much for the response. I would love to find out about the movement too but there's plenty of info there to begin my research. I might even try and get my hands on an old advertisement to keep with it.
> 
> There is a small amount of damage to the gold on the winder. I might try and find somewhere reputable to repair it (in Dublin).
> 
> I would love to use it but I am assuming that this is not the kind of watch that you would carry with you!


 I have two Bennett watches that were not running when I bought them and getting them working was expensive. If it works and you have no concerns about it mechanically I would leave it alone. Particularly, I'd be reluctant to do anything to the gold plating, if you could even find anyone who would attempt it. That's part of the history and charm of the watch, so unless it's actually cutting your fingers, I'd leave that alone too. If you do need someone to work on the movement, you should be able to find someone in the BHI's list of qualified pocket watch repairers. https://bhi.co.uk/repairer/

There's really no reason why you shouldn't use it, taking reasonable care. With a gold chain and a suitably secure waistcoat pocket it should be fine.


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

There is a hallmark on the balance bridge and it belongs to Longines, without any doubt


----------



## Niallwatcher (Aug 21, 2021)

nevenbekriev said:


> There is a hallmark on the balance bridge and it belongs to Longines, without any doubt


 That's great, thanks.



Niallwatcher said:


> That's great, thanks.


 Do you know if it was common for John Bennett watches to use these movements or whether it would help me date the watch?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Niallwatcher said:


> That's great, thanks.
> 
> Do you know if it was common for John Bennett watches to use these movements or whether it would help me date the watch?


 It would be worth contacting Longines and sending them the best photos you can of the movement, and see if they can identify it and give you more information. I've found them helpful in the past, though with more recent watches. https://www.longines.com/en-gb/contact


----------

